# Ultra Carry



## ice156 (Dec 31, 2008)

Just got my knmber can,t wait to shoot it, going to put my new sights on it first....


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

Try it out first. For all you know it might be dead on for you with the stock sights, why fix something if it ain't broke?


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm sure you'll love it. The more I shoot mine the more I like it. I almost like shooting in more than I do my full size Kimber :smt023

Be sure to give us a range report and post some photos.


----------



## boat73 (Mar 28, 2009)

I am thinking about buying either the Ultra Carry or the Pro Carry. Does anyone have anything negative to report on either? I am planning on using it for concealed carry. I am looking for input. My original thinking is that it probably comes down to personal preference on size but I would like to hear some opinions.

Thanks


----------



## Generation X (Mar 13, 2009)

*Both are great for CC*

It's up to you 3" vs 4". I have a Tatical Ultra II, and I love that frickin gun. Go to the photo gallery and check it out. I think the Tatical Ultra II and the SIS Ultra are the best ! They are hard to find right now. I have never seen a SIS Ultra at my local gun stores, but I saw a used one at the gun show last week, but didn't have enough dough! Figures! ........Either one, you will fall in love with.

Generation X


----------



## boat73 (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice pic of your Tactical Ultra II. I need to shoot one I guess. I have only ever shot full size 1911's and would like to see how a 3" handles. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Two 10's (May 13, 2009)

great weapon.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I'd actually recommend the Pro over the Ultra. It's easier to control and it's not that much harder to conceal. There's also the fun issue of trying to replace the recoil spring on the Ultra. By Kimbers recommendation, you'd go broke replacing it. The Pro's spring is much easier to replace and much cheaper than buying the whole spring assembly of the Ultra.

I've shot the Ultra (a friends) because he asked me to shoot it to see if I got the same malfunctions with HP's. It'd stop up once in a while, whereas the Pro I've got (Raptor II) has had very few hickups. In fact, I recently shot 500 rounds thru it in a class without a single problem. I just feel that the shorter you go with the 1911, the more problems that seem to arise.

Zhur


----------



## timc (Feb 22, 2009)

I have an Ultra carry and it is very nice. I agree you should shoot it first. I was goig to put night sights on mine but decided against it because it shot so well. 

I also have a Pro Raptor that I just got and I think it is going to be a nice summertime carry gun. I'm just waiting fir the new grips to come in I had custom made.


----------

